# Plants for newbs



## Paul Bowen (Jan 14, 2017)

What's the best plant you can recommend for a newbie? I have a 1" sling


----------



## DrowsyLids (Jan 14, 2017)

fake plants are more commonly used. The only live plants I've had success with are pothos. I've tried using yellow spotted croton and had no luck but that's about it, you also want to consider if you're planting in substrate or in an isolated pot in the enclosure. my pothos are in the sub but other plants might thrive better in a tiny pot. I just give it a nice watering like this every few weeks or when needed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## schmiggle (Jan 14, 2017)

How big is your terrarium? How deep is your soil? Will you use a pot? What's your humidity like? Most importantly, how much light can you supply? 

Having said all that, I agree on pothos, and zz plants are known for being almost unkillable, as long as you have room...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

